# Rusto High-heat for Muffler...anyone?



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I've got a Brandy-new, shiny muffler for "Big Red's" crusty Tecumseh.

I was thinking about spray-bombing it with Rusto High-heat primer / paint. ...which is supposedly stable up to 2000 degrees!
I
got the idea after seeing an advertisement of them painting a car muffler: 





Has anyone tried this??


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

classiccat said:


> I've got a Brandy-new, shiny muffler for "Big Red's" crusty Tecumseh.
> 
> I was thinking about spray-bombing it with Rusto High-heat primer / paint. ...which is supposedly stable up to 2000 degrees!
> I
> ...


 if you want really good heat paint, go to the local hardware or stove shop, and buy a pint of STOVE PAINT. it has ingredients in it, that will resist heat for a long time. brush it on. don't use any primer. it would help if you wire wheel the rust off first.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> if you want really good heat paint, go to the local hardware or stove shop, and buy a pint of STOVE PAINT. it has ingredients in it, that will resist heat for a long time. brush it on. don't use any primer. it would help if you wire wheel the rust off first.


 Thanks for the suggestion!! Stove paint is tough stuff!

The muffler is brand-spankin' new however I have the heat-box & shroud off, wire-wheeled, sanded & ready for paint!


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Depends on the finish you want, too. I use Rust Oleum BBQ grill paint quite a bit....


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Some great suggestions guys!

I had some Rusto high-heat already in the garage so that won-out  



Now I have to wait for SWMBO to run some errands before I cure it.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

That looks fantastic! Nice job. What finish was the Rusto High Heat black you used? Flat Black or Semi Gloss?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Freezn said:


> That looks fantastic! Nice job. What finish was the Rusto High Heat black you used? Flat Black or Semi Gloss?


 Thanks! 

It just says "Black" on the can. 248903 is the item #. The cap looks semi-gloss.

Let's see if the finish changes after it gets baked (250-30m -> 30m cool -> 400F 30m -> 30m cool -> 600F).


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I have used "Caterpiller Muffler Paint" Aerosol on my dirt bike exhausts, on my off road race car exhaust and on dune buggy exhaust The stuff lasts forever.
This is what it looks like after a summer in the sand dunes.









You can buy it at any Caterpiller dealer.


----------



## flintmich (Nov 18, 2014)

Here's a thought... if that heat paint doesn't burn off and it keeps the outside of that muffler from rusting, could you then, theoretically, dunk it in that same paint, instead of just spraying the outside, allowing it to cover all of the inside surfaces as well, and then drain it off and let it dry, and thereby protect the inside of the muffler from rusting as well? 
Yeah, I know it sounds silly but I got to wondering when I saw the pic of that new muffler painted all nice and black and I could see the bare metal parts on the inside of that muffler and it made me go "Hmmm".


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

SteelyTim said:


> Depends on the finish you want, too. I use Rust Oleum BBQ grill paint quite a bit....


i don't know too much about paint but i have used armor coat high heat BBQ paint and was pretty surprised with it. i used it on my trucks exhaust manifold 1 year and it lasted pretty good but turned a funny color but that might be because of how hot the manifolds get. not sure if a smaller engine would get the muffler as hot. even though it went a funny could it was still there when i went to clean them up the year after.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I used Rustoleum BBQ black on a Snapper rider muffler and first time out it all burned off. Repainted it with VHF flame proof manifold paint from Autozone and much better result.


----------

